# Progetto di un grosso data server...

## DGilmour

Stò inziando a pensare ai vari server che mi serviranno per il mio prossimo lavoro. Avrei bisogno di crearmi un programma che cataloga delle fotografie e che ogni foto è cira 70 mbyte (Il programma deve anche elaborare le foto: piccole cose ma le deve fare). Vorrei fare tutto tramite mysql, apache e php, in modo da poterlo usare su ogni computer.

Per lo stoccaggio di tutte queste foto, stavo pensando di creare la seguente macchina:

Server Dual Xeon con controller SCSI U320 2 Gbyte di ram. Due hard disk da 36 Gbyte SCSI in RAID hardware. Case rack 19".

Ci installo sopra gentoo e come file system pensavo di utilizzare raiserfs. Finita la mia installazione, al controller RAID secondario aggiungo un Array di dischi SCSI (sempore per rack 19") e metto tre dischi da 147 GByte SCSI. L'idea sarebbe di metterne due in mirroring e usare il terzo come spare.

Volevo pensare anche ad un eventuale "allargamento" dello spazio per i dati. Pensavo di usare LVM, in modo da poter allargare lo spazio senza tanti problemi. Ecco uno schema di quello che io avevo pensato, vi ricordo che è solo un esempio!!!

/dev/md0 -> mirroring -> /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 = /dev/md0 da 147Gbyte.

Partizione LVM con reiserfs come filesystem.

Al momento che devo allargare lo spazio:

/dev/md1 -> mirroring -> /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 = /dev/md0 da 147Gbyte.

LVM /dev/md0 + /dev/md1 Allargando la partizione di md0 estendendola per tutto md1, anche qui lo stesso reiserfs...

Stavo pensando ad una soluzione più facile: al momento che finisco lo spazio faccio il backup di tutti i dati, smonto il raid, aggiungo i dischi e poi ricreo il raid. Da linux poi formatto e reinserisco i dati dentro. Procedura molto lunga però...

Chi ha qualche idea in proposito? Qualche suggerimento? Se ho detto qualche c...ata ditemo, può essere che ancora non ho chiari i concetti...

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## Frez

Non sono esperto di raid e non sono "informatico" di professione, ma mi chiedevo: "perche' non usare un RAID5" ?

Avresti il doppio di capacita' (147*2) e comunque una certa affidabilita'.

Visto che usi un controller hardware, dovrebbe farsi carico lui di cose come: bufferizzare, calcolare le informazioni di parita' e ricrearle in caso di sostituzione di un singolo disco.

Riguardo alle probabilita' di perdita dati, in linea approssimativa (credo sarebbe piu' giusto parlare di "intertempi di rottura"):

raid1 = rottura di entrambi i dischi

raid5 a 3 dischi= rottura di 2 dischi su 3, un po' peggio, ma credo non troppo peggio.

sbaglio ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se il volume di dati e' grosso solitamente si punta su postgres come db, tanto php gestisce bene anche questo

----------

## Kernel78

Normalmente sui server si predilige un fs più stabile rispetto a reiserfs...

----------

## DGilmour

Kernel78, un file system tipo ext3??? O quale altro potrei usare?

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Kernel78, un file system tipo ext3??? O quale altro potrei usare?

 

La scelta del fs rischia di sfociare in una guerra di religione quindi mi limito ad esprimere quelle che sono le mie personali preferenze...

Sul desktop uso con estrema soddisfazione reiserfs ma su un server penso che userei ext3 che è decisamente più testato.

Esistono però anche altri fs quali XFS o JFS (dei quali però non so dirti granchè).

Se cerchi sul forum trovi dei dibattiti interessanti sulle prestazioni di questi e altri fs, prova a partire da li.

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se il volume di dati e' grosso solitamente si punta su postgres come db, tanto php gestisce bene anche questo

 

Ma ci sono ragioni valide per preferire mysql? Si dovrebbe sempre preferire postgres quando possibile.

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma ci sono ragioni valide per preferire mysql? Si dovrebbe sempre preferire postgres quando possibile.

 

... e si dovrebbe sempre preferire linux a windows visto che non ci sono ragioni valide per preferire il secondo ma putroppo la maggior parte delle persone usa windows   :Laughing: 

P.S. non voglio mica paragonare mysql a windows !!!

----------

## federico

Non intendo postgres perche' e' opensource, ma perche' ha molte funzionalita' e ottimizzazioni rispetto a mysql, ed e' quindi un progetto migliore... Quindi, a meno che ci siano richieste particolari di programmi che utilizzano ottimizzazioni proprietarie di mysql, io sceglierei postgres. Federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma ci sono ragioni valide per preferire mysql? Si dovrebbe sempre preferire postgres quando possibile.

 

Una ragione su tutte e' che trovi diversi hosting che ti danno mysql, e dicamola tutta se devi farti la tua pagina personale mysql e' piu' che valido.

----------

## DGilmour

Stavo valutando di usare postgre. Ho fatto una visita sul sito e sembra molto interessante. Ho detto MySQL gisto perchè fino ad ora ho usato quello visto che il mio WebHosting forniva piattaforme RedHat con MySQL...

Cmq appena mi sposto nel nuovo lavoro inzierò a costruirmi, piano piano, anche la web farm per ospitare il sito internet e il server email...

Ora passo un po' di tempo ad esercitarmi su postgrte sul mio portatile... Devo farmi un programmino per catalogare seriamente i film che ho e colgo l'occasione...

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## stefanonafets

Non so se il budget è un problema, ma al momento io + che per dischi scsi opterei per i sata.

La 3ware produce ottimi controller raid hw, e a parità di quantità di storage paghi MOOOLTO meno i dischi, in cambio di prestazioni comunque sufficienti x la maggior patre delle applicazioni (ed esistono anche unità di storage in rack x gli ide).

Per quanto riguarda il filesystem, appoggio anch'io chi ti sconsiglia il reiser, in pro userei solo ext3 (uso con grande soddisfazione XFS sul mio laptop, ma xche so di poter correre alcuni rischi).

Per il db, non ho capito se ci vuoi mettere dentro direttamente le foto o se lo vuoi usare solo come "appoggio" all'applicativo web.

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma ci sono ragioni valide per preferire mysql? Si dovrebbe sempre preferire postgres quando possibile. 
> 
> Una ragione su tutte e' che trovi diversi hosting che ti danno mysql, e dicamola tutta se devi farti la tua pagina personale mysql e' piu' che valido.

 

Giusta osservazione, pero' in questo caso fortunatamente possiamo scegliere, anche i mie hosting sono su mysql, ma quando uno si sta facendo un proprio dedicato...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma ci sono ragioni valide per preferire mysql? Si dovrebbe sempre preferire postgres quando possibile.

 

Credo che, nella maggior parte dei casi, sqlite o picosql siano ben oltre le reali necessità  :Rolling Eyes: 

In generale mysql offre maggior disponibilità in rete (documentazione, esempi, ...) e maggior diffusione (quindi é mediamente più facile che un applicativo si appoggi a mysql piuttosto che a postgresql).

DGilmour, solitamente per lavorare con files di grosse dimensioni é consigliato XFS. Il quanto vada daccordo con il raid però non te lo so dire

----------

## DGilmour

Preferivo gli hard disk SCSI su array esterno perchè il secondo passo è di mettere in HA il tutto installando una seconda macchina uguale alla prima...

Il database deve più o meno tenere (per ora è tutto indicativo):

- File RAW orginale;

- File TIFF ottenuto dal RAW originale;

- File jpeg ottenuto dal RAW originale;

- File jpeg formato da 100x150 pixel;

- File jpeg formato da 400x600 pixel;

- Tutti dati exif dello scatto;

- La firma digitale della fotrorgafia e del fotografo;

- Vari campi per l'archiviazione tipo: Festa/Attività - Lugo - Tipo di progetto - Descrizione della foto e altre cose...

Le immagini preferirei "stoccarle" dentro al database, anche se per ora non ho idea di come si faccia...

Una domanda a voi tutti. L'interfaccia grafica del programma mi conviene farla in php oppure usando le librerie qt? Cosa fareste voi?

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Una domanda a voi tutti. L'interfaccia grafica del programma mi conviene farla in php oppure usando le librerie qt? Cosa fareste voi?

 

Bella domanda...

dipende da cosa deve fare il programma   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Giusta osservazione, pero' in questo caso fortunatamente possiamo scegliere, anche i mie hosting sono su mysql, ma quando uno si sta facendo un proprio dedicato...

 

Giusto ma non tutti possono avere un server dedicato, anche io per la ditta in cui sono fare il mio progetto uso postgres perche' il server e' nostro e ho potuto scegliere quello che volevo e per questo progetto serviva un DB transizionale (si si anche mysql ora lo e' ma non so fino a che punto)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *DGilmour wrote:*   Una domanda a voi tutti. L'interfaccia grafica del programma mi conviene farla in php oppure usando le librerie qt? Cosa fareste voi? 
> 
> Bella domanda...
> 
> dipende da cosa deve fare il programma  

 

Dipende anche se lo vuoi portabile o no per esempio, se fai una webapp questo probelma non sorge visto che basta avere un browser. Comunque sei solo tu che puoi avere uan visione globale del progetto e quindi sapere cosa scegliere

----------

## DGilmour

Nel mio portatile devo installarmi postgre, apache e php. Per compilare php con il supporto per postgre devo idicare qualche cosa? Oppure è già attivo di default?

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Nel mio portatile devo installarmi postgre, apache e php. Per compilare php con il supporto per postgre devo idicare qualche cosa? Oppure è già attivo di default?
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma hai mai usato gentoo ???

Il sistema delle USE serve proprio a questo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

come ti diceva kernel78 emergi php con la USE postgres (e magari con -mysql)

Comunque anche postgres (come mysql) ha le sue piccole cazzate..

Ad esempio la versione che uso su debian (non mi ricordo il numero) non fa il check dei vincoli sulle chiavi esterne..

EDIT: Forse ho detto una cazzata: inizialmente le mie tabelle erano su mysql e di default erano MyISAM (e di sicuro non viene fatto il check). Su postgres devo riguardarmi com'è strutturato il tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IlGab

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Non sono esperto di raid e non sono "informatico" di professione, ma mi chiedevo: "perche' non usare un RAID5" ?
> 
> Avresti il doppio di capacita' (147*2) e comunque una certa affidabilita'.
> 
> Visto che usi un controller hardware, dovrebbe farsi carico lui di cose come: bufferizzare, calcolare le informazioni di parita' e ricrearle in caso di sostituzione di un singolo disco.
> ...

 

Non ho capito bene cosa intendi ma in entrambi i casi (raid1 su 2 dischi o raid5 su 3 dischi) se perdi 2 dischi ti sei fumato il volume...

Il raid1 è più performante in termini di I/O rispetto ad un raid 5 per una semplice questione di meccanica e di modalità di scrittura del dato.

Per quel che riguarda la controller adaptec ha delle bellissime schede. Fossi in te comunque mi affiderei a qualche produttore piuttosto che produrre qualcosa assemblando a mano.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho controllato bene e postgres supporta i vincoli sulle chiavi esterne. Ragione in più  per usare postgres  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non posso fare altro che essere d'accordo con quello che ti hanno già detto in molti:

mysql è un giocattolo, non ce lo vedo bene per il trattamento di grossi volumi di dati, mentre postgres è da sempre IL DB serio.

il file system, nel momento in cui la macchina ti serve per lavorare, deve prediligere la stabilità alla velocità, quindi vai di ext2 e ext3 (se proprio vuoi sfruttare bene i grossi volumi potresti fare un pensiero a XFS)

una piccola nota: io punterei sul RAID-5, anche perché il disco di spare non è utilizzabile con il RAID-1 software (o almeno... è quello che mi ha detto mdadm l'ultima volta che ci ho provato).

occhio ad una cosa: LVM permette di ridimensionare le partizioni, ma prendi questo caso: hai una partizione A da 10 GB e una B da 10 GB. vuoi far diventare A da 15 GB e B da 5 GB.

i dati contenuti nei 5 GB che porti via da B verranno persi. in sostanza LVM sposta solo gli indici di inizio e fine delle partizioni, e non i dati contenuti, quindi devi fare sempre e comunque un backup dei dati contenuti nelle partizioni che stai ridimensionando.

il vantaggio è che non richiede la reinizializzazione della tavola delle partizioni, ed è un'operazione che puoi fare on-line, ma non prevede lo spostamento dei dati

----------

## makoomba

mysql deficita di una gran quantità  di features (triggers, stored procedures, view) che i dev stanno cercando di aggiungere con le nuove versioni.

postgres invece ha tutto e pure da un fracco di tempo.

ciò detto, mysql resta un'ottima scelta in molti casi, è molto diffuso e viaggia spesso alla velocità della luce.

non mi pare un'ottima soluzione memorizzare grossi files direttamente all'interno del db, quando sarebbe molto più semplice utilizzare il fs come backend.

il db diventerebbe enorme, difficile da gestire/replicare e più "esposto" ad eventuali problemi di corruzione.

considerato che i "raw data" non sono utilizzati in alcun modo (indicizzazione, join, etc), mi pare molto più saggio limitarsi a salvare nel db le informazioni e su fs i binari.

in merito ad LVM, i problemi a livello di fs sono più che altro legati allo "shrink" della partizione.

viceversa, l'estensione è un'operazione relativamente sicura con molti fs, reiserfs permette di effuttuarla online, senza neanche smontare il fs.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> mysql deficita di una gran quantità  di features (triggers, stored procedures, view) che i dev stanno cercando di aggiungere con le nuove versioni.
> 
> postgres invece ha tutto e pure da un fracco di tempo.
> 
> ciò detto, mysql resta un'ottima scelta in molti casi, è molto diffuso e viaggia spesso alla velocità della luce.

 

a me ricorda tanto sendmail e bind: un mucchio di pezze, una sopra l'altra, che alla fine creano un mostro

molte caratteristiche che i dev di mysql stanno cercando di integrare esistono in PostgreSQL (e altri) da secoli. è vero che mysql è una scheggia: sulle cose per cui è stato concepito: piccoli db, magari che devono contenere i pochi dati di un piccolo sito web, senza tante pretese, e penso che farebbero bene a continuare a lavorare in quella direzione, invece che voler mettere "di tutto un po'" tra le funzionalità del db. si rischia, come ho detto, di prendere la strada di sendmail e bind e di creare un altra mostruosità inutilizzabile ed al limite del "pericoloso".

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> in merito ad LVM, i problemi a livello di fs sono più che altro legati allo "shrink" della partizione.
> 
> viceversa, l'estensione è un'operazione relativamente sicura con molti fs, reiserfs permette di effuttuarla online, senza neanche smontare il fs.

 

non solo reiser. anche JFS e XFS. l'unico che deve essere smontato è ext*

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> a me ricorda tanto sendmail e bind: un mucchio di pezze, una sopra l'altra, che alla fine creano un mostro
> 
> molte caratteristiche che i dev di mysql stanno cercando di integrare esistono in PostgreSQL (e altri) da secoli. è vero che mysql è una scheggia: sulle cose per cui è stato concepito: piccoli db, magari che devono contenere i pochi dati di un piccolo sito web, senza tante pretese, e penso che farebbero bene a continuare a lavorare in quella direzione, invece che voler mettere "di tutto un po'" tra le funzionalità del db. si rischia, come ho detto, di prendere la strada di sendmail e bind e di creare un altra mostruosità inutilizzabile ed al limite del "pericoloso".

 

che la versione 5.0, sulla carta, sia un grosso passo in avanti nello sviluppo di mysql è palese, basta leggere il datasheet.

non mi pronuncio personalmente, visto che non l'ho ancora provata.

se non si parla del segmento enterprise, mysql resta comunque una valida scelta.

io ho sempre usato entrambi e posso dire di aver spesso pagato "dazio" per le maggiori funzionalità di postgres.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto in pieno quello che ha detto k.gothmog negli ultimi 2 post, anche io prima utilizzavo Mysql anche per piccole applicazioni mie personali: archivio documentazione e altro, poi ho avuto qualche problemino (ovviamente ho portato un pò all'esasperazione il sitema...) e non sono mai riuscito a recuperare perfettamente il mio lavoro... poi su suo suggerimento sono passato a postgresql... beh per ora ha tenuto duro e non mi ha dato dei problemi... per quello che riguarda la velocità la versione 8 non ha dei grossi deficit rispetto a mysql...

Inoltre per quanto riguarda il filesystem guarda questo bellissimo tip di darkangel76 che spiega le features di XFS che è validissimo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397320.html

Ecco quello che è la mia esperienza...   :Wink: 

P.S: k.gothmog è un pò estremo e duro nelle sue posizioni, ma quando ha ragione ha veramente ragione   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> P.S: k.gothmog è un pò estremo e duro nelle sue posizioni, ma quando ha ragione ha veramente ragione    

 

va beh... è risaputo che sono una testa di minchia... il problema è che la lista di persone a cui devo pagare la birra si sta PERICOLOSAMENTE allungando   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

Ammetto di non aver letto tutti i post come andrebbero letti...pero' volevo solo darti qlk consiglio sull'hardware

Una cosa..deve essere per forza un rack da 9   ?

Da quello che ho capito ti serve una grossa capacita di calcolo e hd al sicuro..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Se vuoi puntare su qlk di piu di quello che hai scelto, ti consiglio :

un bel server con scheda madre tyan (la differenza sostanziale), sono d'accordo x i due xeon, 2 gb di ram potrebbero bastarti :p,

e qui volevo arrivare..: per i disci, ti consiglio un controller serio...tipo della 3ware. e non fidarti solo dei dischi scsi, perchè se per caso fotti il controller...con un raid che fa anche da stripping..rischi di perdere i dati..

Posso consigliarti 2 soluzioni:

1-almeno  4 dischi scsi su controller 3ware (radi 10)

2- 2 scsi che fanno mirror via hardware, 2 dischi ide che ti fanno la copia via software dei dati che ti servono...

La seconda soluzione te la propongo xche se si sputtanano i disci scsi, almeno hai una bella coppia subito pronta con i tuoi dati dentro..altrimenti ti toccherebbe madare i dischi in camera bianca...e costA!!

Spero' di non essere uscito troppo di tema...ma ripeto..nn ho potuto leggere tutto..sono di fretta ...ciauuu!  :Wink: 

ps: in un rack soffrirebbe molto il calore quella macchina...ti consiglio un case serio...tipo questo 

[url]  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~kattivo/Server%20nipsy/  sfogliati le immagini..

Altra soluzione se ti puo interessare...riesco a procurare dei server della IBM netinfinity usati a prezzi molto buoni....farebbero a tuo caso![/url]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> non fidarti solo dei dischi scsi, perchè se per caso fotti il controller...con un raid che fa anche da stripping..rischi di perdere i dati..
> 
> Posso consigliarti 2 soluzioni:
> 
> 1-almeno  4 dischi scsi su controller 3ware (radi 10)
> ...

 

già, infatti quando si usano sistemi professionali i consigli che tutti danno sono proprio gli opposti

non usare RAID in cui compaiono degli zeri: puntase sempre su RAID-5 se possibile, RAID 10 è un pagliativo per dare una parvenza di sicurezza ad una soluzione che altrimenti è un colabrodo, non adatta a macchine in produzione, e che espone ad un altro problema: i dischi devono essere perfettamente identici.

usare sempre controller, perché il risparmio economico non ha un tornaconto in termini di resa della macchina e prestazioni.

se ti si fotte in controller, esistono i persistent superblocks, e gli UUID che permettono di recuperare lo stato del RAID a partire da qualunque cosa

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

cosa vedono i miei occhi! è una scheda ethernet a 4 uscite quella che vedo nella foto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> cosa vedono i miei occhi! è una scheda ethernet a 4 uscite quella che vedo nella foto?

 

Ehmmm... forse meglio restare IT

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   cosa vedono i miei occhi! è una scheda ethernet a 4 uscite quella che vedo nella foto? 
> 
> Ehmmm... forse meglio restare IT

 

Hai ragione   :Embarassed: 

Ne ho preso una da ebay ma non mi è ancora arrivata, e non sono sicuro che funzioni tranquillamente con linux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ne ho preso una da ebay ma non mi è ancora arrivata, e non sono sicuro che funzioni tranquillamente con linux  

 

Apri un post relativo a questo allora

----------

## IlGab

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *kattivo wrote:*   non fidarti solo dei dischi scsi, perchè se per caso fotti il controller...con un raid che fa anche da stripping..rischi di perdere i dati..
> 
> Posso consigliarti 2 soluzioni:
> 
> 1-almeno  4 dischi scsi su controller 3ware (radi 10)
> ...

 

Non sono d'accordo, il raid 1/0 è molto più performante di un raid5, hai un costo in dischi superiore ma hai il vantaggio di una meccanica indipendente dei dischi all' interno del raid.

In entrambi i casi se si fotte 1 disco riesci a recuperare il volume.

----------

## kattivo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> cosa vedono i miei occhi! è una scheda ethernet a 4 uscite quella che vedo nella foto?

 

Si, sono schede particolari dell'intel a gigabit...servono per fare da server per client..hanno un'ottima velocita..!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> ps: in un rack soffrirebbe molto il calore quella macchina...ti consiglio un case serio...tipo questo 
> 
> [url]  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~kattivo/Server%20nipsy/  sfogliati le immagini..

 

 :Shocked: 

che leggo mai... scusate ma non posso trattenermi dal non commentare questo thread.

quello che sostiene kattivo è assolutamente falso, un case rack 19" (che non siano quelli universali economici per l'auto-assemblaggio di pc rack da ~150€) hanno tutti un'ottima ventilazione e sono studiati in tal senso dalla casa produttrice per dissipare al meglio tutto l'hardware al suo interno (forse anche meglio del bestione che è stato linkato); un qualsiasi case rack 19" della IBM da 1U o 2U NON ha assolutamente problemi di surriscaldamento anche riempiendo tutti gli slot 3.5" con HD SCSI da 15K   :Laughing: 

assolutamente falso che il RAID 10 da le stesse garanzie di affidabilità del RAID 5 perchè in passato io ho avuto problemi nel recuperare dati da un array RAID 10 corrotto, in tal senso è molto meglio un RAID 5, ti costa meno e dormi tranquillo la notte.

tornando IT, io mi orienterei su un case rack 19" da 4U con almeno 8 slot 3.5" in linea con mother board già alloggiata (IBM e COMPAQ hanno ottimi prodotti in merito, sicuramente anni luce + affidabili di un server fatto in casa o pre-assemblato da terzi); negli 8 slot metterei dei RAID Drive Cage in modo da poter alloggiare fino a 12 HD SATA/SCSI e quindi avere la massima flessibilità in merito: metti caso che parti con 4 HDs in RAID 5 e dopo X tempo devi aumentare la capacità, usando soluzioni da 1U o 2U dovresti cambiare case o comprarne uno nuovo, con il case da 8 slot in linea invece puoi espandere il tuo RAID fino a 12 HDs (per esempio se abbisogni di TB di spazio). risparmi tempo, sbattimenti inutili, soldi e dormi felice la notte (i capelli ti ringrazieranno fra una decina d'anni   :Laughing:  )

per il resto le indicazioni già date vanno + che bene.

----------

## kattivo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *kattivo wrote:*   ps: in un rack soffrirebbe molto il calore quella macchina...ti consiglio un case serio...tipo questo 
> 
> [url]  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~kattivo/Server%20nipsy/  sfogliati le immagini.. 
> 
> che leggo mai... scusate ma non posso trattenermi dal non commentare questo thread.
> ...

 

Ehm, voglio aggiungere: 

I case IBM sappiamo tutti che sono costruiti con loggica, sono sicuramente in alto della classe..

Il mio server ha un case dell'ibm, modificato...Guarda bene prima di affermare certe cose.. :Razz: 

Raid 5 è sicurmente il piu sicuro...Pero' bisogna vedere quanti soldi si vogliono spendere per gl'hd  :Razz: 

Km alla fine ti conviene prendere i server dell'ibm netinfinity, li trovi usati a poco...e vanno a bomba per quello che devi fare! 

l'unico problema è che pesano parecchio...(50kg nn te li toglie nessuno)!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Non sono d'accordo, il raid 1/0 è molto più performante di un raid5, hai un costo in dischi superiore

 

non ho mai parlato di prestazioni. parlare di prestazioni in caso di macchina per produzione, lascia il tempo che trova, e la dice lunga sull'amministratore.

la prima cosa a cui si deve pensare è la sicurezza. la seconda è, considerando che i costi sono alti per default, se è possibile ridurli un poco senza sacrificare le prima. RAID-10 va in tutt'altra direzione, e non è stato concepito per l'uso su server.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> ps: in un rack soffrirebbe molto il calore quella macchina...ti consiglio un case serio...tipo questo
> 
> [url] http://www.digitalsnc.it/~kattivo/Server%20nipsy/ sfogliati le immagini..

 

non sta da nessuna parte. è assolutamente falso. ok se mi parli di rack 1U, ma lì siamo anche al limite della follia. in configurazioni NORMALI, con rack 2U o 3U non si verifica mai e poi mai quello che dici.

per favore... non scriviamo cose a caso. comincia ad essere davvero seccante leggere cose scritte senza il minimo senno

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ehm, voglio aggiungere: 
> 
> I case IBM sappiamo tutti che sono costruiti con loggica, sono sicuramente in alto della classe..
> 
> Il mio server ha un case dell'ibm, modificato...Guarda bene prima di affermare certe cose..

 

non è questione di IBM o non, tutte le marche + note che vendono soluzioni rack sono affidabili e non hanno problemi di surriscalmento, da come l'hai messa giù tu sembra che con un case rack bisogna per forza di cose fare i conti con i problemi di calore...

sinceramente non le ho guardate tutte le immagini del tuo server, e anche se fosse un case della ibm, il problema è proprio la tua parola 'modificato' che non va bene  :Wink:  non la mia considerazione... soprattutto se è veramente adibito a 'server di produzione' (tralascio e sorvolo sulla questione: 'indice di gradimento del cliente', perchè se vendi una cosa del genere ad un cliente minimo minimo prima ti guarda male, poi te la tira dietro mentre ti accompagna alla porta)

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Raid 5 è sicurmente il piu sicuro...Pero' bisogna vedere quanti soldi si vogliono spendere per gl'hd 

 

uhmmmm mi pare che il RAID 5 costi molto meno in proporzione alla capacità rispetto ad un RAID 10... oppure ho detto una castroneria?

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Km alla fine ti conviene prendere i server dell'ibm netinfinity, li trovi usati a poco...e vanno a bomba per quello che devi fare! l'unico problema è che pesano parecchio...(50kg nn te li toglie nessuno)!

 

si, potrebbero essere una valida alternativa i netFinity, i netinfinity non sono un prodotto IBM.

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh visto che è una dicussione lo muovo senza tema nel subforum delle discussioni   :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Bah il prezzo dipende dagl'hd che compri...tutto li...

Km il case personalizzato IBM funziona mooolto meglio di prima  :Razz: 

fai conto che l'hardware dentro ai quei case originalmente è :

4 proc ibm a 100mhz, e il resto tralasciamo..

è una questione di guadagno, un case serio dell'ibm costa su milioni....

quel case che ha le stesse caratteristiche dopo la modifica, l'ho pagato 150 euro...pieno con i pezzi che aveva prima..

e di sicuro nn ha problemi di riscaldamento. 

ha 4 ventole davanti che mandano dentro l'aria fresca

fa il circolo del case fino alla fine, le cpu hanno gl'aspiratori...

e dietro 5 ventole piccole che girano sempre

e altre 4 grandi che intervengono quando serve...

modulo da 8 ventole per gl'hd...

la temperatura nn supera mai i 24 C

...

Considerando che monta scheda madre tyan e processori xeon 2.80...direi che è un buon prodotto...

e anche meglio del netfinity che come temperatura arriva ai 34 C...

Quindi non insultare le personalizzazione degl'altri, senza sapere come funziona...

 :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Quindi non insultare le personalizzazione degl'altri, senza sapere come funziona...
> 
>  

 

ti ripeto... stai parlando di cose di cui non hai assoluta conoscenza/padronanza.

ok, hai moddato il tuo case ibm originale, fin qua mi sta bene e ci sta tutto, perÃ² il fatto Ã¨ che stai dando consigli che non c'entrano nulla con quanto chiesto dall'autore del thread, ma soprattutto che NON sono di aiuto e nulla hanno a che vedere con gli argomenti trattati, stai solo facendo disinformazione e crei molta confusione a colui che ha chiesto delucidazioni.

la cosa penso dia molto fastidio, e non sto parlando di me stesso.

qua nessuno vuole insultare le tue 'creazioni', ma se possibile, attieniti agli argomenti di cui si tratta nei vari post, perchÃ¨ non Ã¨ la prima volta che 'esci dalle righe'.

----------

## .:chrome:.

quoto alla grande DarkAngel76

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Bah il prezzo dipende dagl'hd che compri...tutto li...

 

testimonia che stai parlando di cose di cui non hai la benché minima conoscenza

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> le cpu hanno gl'aspiratori...

 

GL'aspiratori? parli delle nuove CPU che intel ha progettato in collaborazione con Vorwerk?

complimenti anche per lo slang

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> la temperatura nn supera mai i 24 C

 

la temperatura di cosa? degli hard disk o del processore?

se è la temperatura degli hard disk vabbè... buon per te, anche se mi verrebbe quasi da pensare che potrebbe essere bassa, ed indurre alcuni problemi di attrito (ma lascio cadere il discorso, perché non conosco i dettagli costruttivi degli hard disk).

se è la temperatura del processore, hai fatto un'emerita minchiata e te ne stai vantando, perché se solo sapessi di cosa stai parlando, allora dovresti sapere che i semiconduttori iniziano a funzionare bene un bel po' al di sopra della temperatura ambiente.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> stai parlando di cose di cui non hai assoluta conoscenza/padronanza

 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Scusate, ma anche io dopo un pò di ritardo non posso rimanere zitto su tali affermazioni... (RITARDO DOVUTO AD UNA PICCOLA ASSENZA DAL FORUM DI 1 GIORNO)...

Quoto in pieno quello detto da k.gothmog e DarkAngel76

@Kattivo

 *Quote:*   

> stai parlando di cose di cui non hai assoluta conoscenza/padronanza

 

Leggendo e spulciando bene le foto che hai voluto far veder debbo dire che i case customizzati da te sembrano delle icone Naif similari a quella che è tendenza (per me insensata) di adesso di vendere oggetti "moddati" (divento sempre + slang... magari colpa dell'hip hop   :Very Happy: ) all "fast and furious"...

Mi chiedo una cosa... bene che studio sulla dissipazione termica effettivo hai fatto per modificare un povero scatolotto metallico in quella maniera? Hai conoscenza di quello che sono le turbolenze causate da convezioni di fluidi... e dico fluidi perchè comunque l'aria come corpo gassoso è considerato tale.

Bene inoltre... i consumi? Quanto consuma la batteria di ventole che utilizzi per generare tale convezione? I case professionali tendono a montare il minimo indispesabile per una corretta dissipazione termica con un vero buon occhio al consumo (ti rimando a dare una occhiata hai server sun e apple che per me rappresentano quasi uno stato dell'arte (sia estetico che funzionale) per i sistemi inseribili in un armadio).

Inoltre che rumorosità hanno? Anche se tu utilizzi ventole su cuscinetti a sfera, comunque sia, sommando una decina di ventole silenziose che vanno dai 21 hai 26 db, immagino che ottinei un bel ronzio pari a un bel vespaio "bello grosso" (ma qui sto andando un attimino sull'empiroco e sull'imprecisione e mi fermo)....

In commercio esistono soluzini economiche e professionali per cabinet per rack, ovviamente la maggior parte delle volte il prezzo è decretato dalla fattura e qualità del prodotto... quindi un cliente lo deve sapere...

Beh ora passiamo alla soluzione raid... vediamo concordo assolutamente per un raid 5 ad alta affidabilità anche perchè come è stato accennato la dimensione dell'unità md è di (n-1)*D dove n=numero di HDD e D=dimensione in Gbyte; la perdita di memoria di massa è relativamente insignificante al prezzo di poter dormire sogni tranquilli (citazione di DarkAngel76)... Inoltre perchè non essere eccessivi vuoi sicurezza e performance, fai un raid50 (5 + 0) cioè due Raid 5 in striping... no? Non so quanto convenga questa cosa... per quello che mi riguarda i miei clienti vogliono dormire sogni tranquilli e anche io...   :Very Happy: 

Insomma prima di postare documentatevi e chiedete, inoltre l'umiltà è la modestia sono virtù... nessuno ha la verità a portata di mano... quindi chiedere e discutere per crescere... questa è filosofia OpenSource...

----------

## gutter

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ti rimando a dare una occhiata hai server sun e apple che per me rappresentano quasi uno stato dell'arte (sia estetico che funzionale) per i sistemi inseribili in un armadio).
> 
> 

 

Ogni mattina quando vedo il rack sun con le V440 non resisto e mi commuovo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ogni mattina quando vedo il rack sun con le V440 non resisto e mi commuovo  

 

Gutter mi fai sempre commuovere con le tue affermazioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *kattivo wrote:*   Quindi non insultare le personalizzazione degl'altri, senza sapere come funziona...
> 
>   
> 
> ti ripeto... stai parlando di cose di cui non hai assoluta conoscenza/padronanza.
> ...

 

Si vero..cosa stai facendo? 

Come fai a dire che io non ho conoscenze? 

Non dico altro x non fare casini sul forum[/quote]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Come fai a dire che io non ho conoscenze?

 

non so se catalogare quello che scrivi come: fantascienza, visioni, fantasie perverse, invenzioni, delirio...

vuoi che vada avanti?

scrivi per sentito dire, scrivi cose che non hanno il minimo fondamento tecnico (se ce l'avessi non scriveresti di certo castronerie come qui)

crei disinformazione, e fai passare la voglia di leggere il forumLast edited by .:chrome:. on Fri Dec 09, 2005 8:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi aggiungo anche io a k.gothmog,DranXXX e DarkAngel76. purtroppo l'epilogo del discorso è lo stesso dell'altro linkato da k.gothmog... troll non ne vogliamo grazie. se si parla, bisogna farlo con cognizione di causa... non tanto per fare.

----------

## IlGab

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  non ho mai parlato di prestazioni. parlare di prestazioni in caso di macchina per produzione, lascia il tempo che trova, e la dice lunga sull'amministratore.
> 
> la prima cosa a cui si deve pensare è la sicurezza. la seconda è, considerando che i costi sono alti per default, se è possibile ridurli un poco senza sacrificare le prima. RAID-10 va in tutt'altra direzione, e non è stato concepito per l'uso su server.
> 
> 

 

E per cosa sarebbe stato concepito ???

Con un RAID 1/0 hai comunque la protezione sul volume, l' unica cosa è il costo differente a cui vai in contro perchè se con 6 dischi in raid 5 perdi la capacità di 1 con 1/0 perdi 3 dischi, ma database oracle (per fare un esempio) che hanno disogno di determinate performance vanno su questi tipi di RAID e non certo per dei test....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> E per cosa sarebbe stato concepito ???
> 
> Con un RAID 1/0 hai comunque la protezione sul volume, l' unica cosa è il costo differente a cui vai in contro perchè se con 6 dischi in raid 5 perdi la capacità di 1 con 1/0 perdi 3 dischi, ma database oracle (per fare un esempio) che hanno disogno di determinate performance vanno su questi tipi di RAID e non certo per dei test....

 

RAID-1 fa il mirror del RAID-0, quindi si cerca di mettere una toppa ad un sistema che, per aumentare le prestazioni, espone ad un rischio di perdita dati enorme. è una soluzione usata su macchine che necessitano di trasferire grandi quantità di dati, come le applicazioni di elaborazione dati in real time, o di elaborazione video.

su configurazioni come quelle che dici tu (DB), i RAID 5/6 offrono comunque un livello di parallelismo superiore rispetto al RAID 0/1, e comunque si tratta di applicazioni che hanno un flusso di dati RELATIVAMENTE alto. a fronte di configurazioni di quel tipo non si hanno vantaggi apprezzabili con un RAID-0 per i motivi che ti ho detto. se proprio non basta nemmeno quella soluzione, esistono configurazioni per i DB per usare i dischi in RAW

----------

## DGilmour

Grazie a tutti voi per le vostre idee e i vostri chiarimenti in merito. Vi posso dire di essermi trovato bene con la marca Supermicro, sia per i case che per le schede madri.

La mia idea a questo punto e migrata così:

- 1 case supermicro 2U con due hard disk SCSI da 36 Gbyte e un unità DAT per i backup. Un controller SCSI che mi esce dietro il case. Processori Intel Xeon con 2 Gbyte di ram. Gli hard disk in RAID 1 Mirroring.

- 1 case Array per dischi SCSI (Supermicro ne ha uno da 3U con 15 o 16 dischi al massimo) con due hard disk installati. Penso di partire con tre da 76 Gbyte in raid 5 per i DATI;

Dopo aver realizzato il tutto, compreso anche il software, ci vorrei aggiungere un altro server sempre supermicro 2U per creare un server HA.

Tutto ciò per ridurre al minimo il tempo di downtime che nelle specifiche deve essere il più basso possibile. La ditta in cui dovrò montare questo mostro lavorerà sopratutto con questo programma per le fotografie visto che quotidianamente le devono archiviare e spedire alle varie riviste. Stavo pensando di aggunere al mio programma la possibilità di vedere a chi sono statamandate le fotografie. Potrebbe essere loro utile...

Comunque, questo è uno dei danti miei dubbi/problemi da risolvere, visto che avrò una stanza vuota e una sala server da costruire: Firewall, server Web, Server email, Server Fax, questo server e forse altre cose che ancora non conosco bene. Per non parlare poi dell'alimentazione -> gruppi di continuità -> gruppi elettrogeni con l'autopartenza...

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> La mia idea a questo punto e migrata così:
> 
> - 1 case supermicro 2U con due hard disk SCSI da 36 Gbyte e un unità DAT per i backup. Un controller SCSI che mi esce dietro il case. Processori Intel Xeon con 2 Gbyte di ram. Gli hard disk in RAID 1 Mirroring.
> 
> - 1 case Array per dischi SCSI (Supermicro ne ha uno da 3U con 15 o 16 dischi al massimo) con due hard disk installati. Penso di partire con tre da 76 Gbyte in raid 5 per i DATI;

 

secondo il mio personalissimo pnuto di vista è un'ottima soluzione, a grandi linee, a parte che per fare un RAID-5 hai bisogno di almeno tre dischi, quindi devi necessariamente prenderne un terzo

però mi sembra che tu ti stia complicando inutilmente la vita: prima di tutto avere i dischi esterni implica il fatto di doverti collegare con l'interfaccia esterna del controller, che quasi mai è performante come quella interna. perché non usare dischi da 72 GB e gli alloggiamenti interni dello scatolotto principale?

mi viene anche il dubbio che il gioco valga la candela: nel senso che mettere insieme tutta quella roba potrebbe costarti quanto acquistare una macchina nuova preassemblata (ho per le mani un HP con cui mi trovo da dio). hai preso in considerazione questa possibilità?

----------

## DGilmour

Ti racconto un mio episodio con HP. La ritengo una marca magnifica sia per i server che per i portatili (in imo possesso).

Da 5 anni lavoro come SysAdmin presso un ente turistico locale e finalmente al 4 anno riesco a far trovare dei fondi per sostituire un computer normale che fà da server con un vero server. Lo sfondo è triste, perchè anno un ISDN con 16 IP fissi e i pc avevano tutti gli IP reali. Non hanno mai voltuto mettere un firewall. Non hanno neanche mai creduto alle intrusioni nei computer e dei documenti che sparivano e cose simili. Per non parlare del fatto che non esistevano antivirus (A cosa servono? Danno solo noia). Ricevono al giorno circa 20.000 email di cui lo 0.1% di posta reale...

Faccio acquistare con molta difficoltà il segunete Hardware:

Server ProLian ML370 con processore Xeon (due erano troppi) a 533mhz (800 costava troppo) con 1Gbyte di ram un hard disk da 36 gbyte per il s.o. e due hard disk da 76 Gbyte per i dati in raid1. Un DAT DLT da 40Gbyte. Nessuna cartuccia per il backup: costano troppo. (Gli HDD sono SCSI U160, Indovinate perchè non U320?)

Ho installato Linux su questa macchina e come prestazioni era più veloce  il mio portatile...

Il server doveva fare: Server email interno con antispam e antivirus, server samba come PDC, server fax, server proxy, firewall, e poi ci dovevano girare degli "accrocchi mostruosi" di programmi: un programma cobol per la contabilità e un programma di protocollo della posta fatto in ASP fatto girare su un server DB e Server Apache proprietari di chi aveva fatto il programma...

Immaginate come ho vissuto serenamente in questo periodo! L'accrocchio HP si inchidava ogni mezz'ora circa... Peccato non averlo potuto avere in mano completamente mia da poter gestire come piaceva a me...

Cmq k.gothmog, sai se ci sono sei serverini HP a prezzo basso? Vorrei comprarne uno per casa...

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi spiace... io ho in mano un DL370 ed è una vera bomba. sono contentissimo

in merito alla tua domanda... suppongo che la serie ML non costi troppo. in particolare il modello ML110 G2 mi sembra molto carino

non so che esigenze hai tu, e che disponibilità economiche hai, ma hai mai pensato ad uno di questi -> http://www.sun.com/servers/coolthreads/t1000/  :Question: 

----------

## IlGab

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   E per cosa sarebbe stato concepito ???
> 
> Con un RAID 1/0 hai comunque la protezione sul volume, l' unica cosa è il costo differente a cui vai in contro perchè se con 6 dischi in raid 5 perdi la capacità di 1 con 1/0 perdi 3 dischi, ma database oracle (per fare un esempio) che hanno disogno di determinate performance vanno su questi tipi di RAID e non certo per dei test.... 
> 
> RAID-1 fa il mirror del RAID-0, quindi si cerca di mettere una toppa ad un sistema che, per aumentare le prestazioni, espone ad un rischio di perdita dati enorme. è una soluzione usata su macchine che necessitano di trasferire grandi quantità di dati, come le applicazioni di elaborazione dati in real time, o di elaborazione video.
> ...

 

In un RAID5 se perdi 1 disco puoi ricostruire il volume, su un raid 1/0 se perdi 1 disco puoi ricostrire il volume.

In un RAID5 se perdi 2 dischi hai perso il volume, su un raid 1/0 se perdi 2 dischi hai perso il volume.

Ho installato storage con raid 1/0 per database oracle 10g su ASM, ed è oracle stessa che suggerisce qusto tipo di raid per i datafile, database per billing fra le altre cose....

http://www.cuddletech.com/veritas/raidtheory/x31.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> In un RAID5 se perdi 1 disco puoi ricostruire il volume, su un raid 1/0 se perdi 1 disco puoi ricostrire il volume.
> 
> In un RAID5 se perdi 2 dischi hai perso il volume, su un raid 1/0 se perdi 2 dischi hai perso il volume.
> 
> Ho installato storage con raid 1/0 per database oracle 10g su ASM, ed è oracle stessa che suggerisce qusto tipo di raid per i datafile, database per billing fra le altre cose....
> ...

 

non metto in dubbio la tua parola. ho solo riportato le idee di base per cui è stato fatto il RAID, e ho fatto delle considerazioni sulla velocità.

poi vabbè... oracle può dire quel che vuole. io le rispondo che ho visto un loro db messo su un cluster di Sun (scusa se è poco) gestito come dicono loro (quindi non si può dare nemmeno la colpa ad amministratori vari) schiantarsi ogni tre per due. quindi non prendo più per oro colato quello che mi dicono... indipendentemente da quanto sia figo quello che parla

----------

## lavish

Riguardo ai commenti da e verso kattivo:

Posso capire che certe posizioni possano dare fastidio, ma c'è modo e modo di esprimersi. Diventare offensivi non mi pare sia la cosa migliore.

Quindi, cercate per favore di abbassare i toni, che alzare la voce e fare sfottò non serve a niente. Dire le cose per come stanno in realtà, basta  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Riguardo ai commenti da e verso kattivo:

 

Mi scuso per primo, comunque ribadisco che in tutti i casi ci vuole sempre moderazione e poca presunzione...

Rispondo un attimo a IlGab, come hai letto da k.gothmog, e come hai pure descritto tu, si sono enunciate alcune caratteristiche dei vari tipi di raid, bene nessun metodo è il migliore di tutti: ragioniamo.

Le varie tipologie hanno determinate caratteristiche che possono essere implementate a seconda delle esigenze di chi o di cosa... quindi sia il raid10 (o ibrido 1+0) che il raid 5 o ibrido 5+0 sono perfetti in determinati casi di mission critical e altro... in effetti ogni tipo elementare può essere utile per combinare raid ibridi che in determinate configurazioni di clustering risultano migliori di altri... ricordate che dipende molto anche l'utilizzo e gli accessi che vengono fatti al raid (db Oracle utilizzato per mote query di ricerca... ha un impatto differente di uno che viene utilizzato per fare determinate oreazioni di scrittura... e quindi cambia moltissimo...).

Con questo mi fa piacere che voi riportiate le vostre esperienze, ma mi raccomando non siate eccessivi nelle posizioni, questa cosa deve rimanere un confronto e basta in modo tale che l'autore del post si renda conto delle configurazioni disponibili sulla piazza.   :Cool: 

Ciao e

Good hacking   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Non so se il budget è un problema, ma al momento io + che per dischi scsi opterei per i sata.
> 
> La 3ware produce ottimi controller raid hw, e a parità di quantità di storage paghi MOOOLTO meno i dischi, in cambio di prestazioni comunque sufficienti x la maggior patre delle applicazioni (ed esistono anche unità di storage in rack x gli ide).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il filesystem, appoggio anch'io chi ti sconsiglia il reiser, in pro userei solo ext3 (uso con grande soddisfazione XFS sul mio laptop, ma xche so di poter correre alcuni rischi).
> ...

 

in un server di qelle dimensioni i dischi sata io te li sconsiglio, ho un'array sata con controller dedicato e le prestazioni in raid 5 sono penose(i file system li ho provati tutti per spremere via un transfer rate accettabile) ma nulla da fare ho prestazioni penose, ha fien stagione migro tutto l'ambardan su piattaforma scsi 320 15000rpm o sas direttamente che quelli si che fan le buche in terra in termini di transfer rate e affidabilità.

----------

